# FBE pens



## Kenbo (Mar 18, 2012)

I made a couple of FBE pens today. As some of you know, I've been trying to master the skew. I was very happy with these pens as (other than the roughing gouge) I turned them completely with the skew. No catches, no problems and I had complete control at all times. The weather was perfect and I was able to open the shop door and enjoy the great weather as well as play in the shop. Just an awesome day.

[attachment=3178]

[attachment=3179]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ken you are getting better every time.


----------



## JMC (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job Ken. Maybe Oscar will let me have a shot at it one of these days.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice, Ken. I'm impressed.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice work! I learned to use a skew by turning pens. There's no middle ground with the skew… It's either the best or worst tool for me at any given moment!


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 18, 2012)

Great job! Thanks for sharing the pictures  I have been working on some FBE blanks for bangles. Have a few out of stabilization and ready for the final turn. I hope they come out as nice as your pens! Cheers


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice kenbo! I have been tooling up to make pens also, so I can join you in another addiction!:yes:


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome job Kenbo! Keep em coming!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty pretty Ken. I have a Alan Lace Skew. Want to do Pens someday. Nice work. Rick


----------

